# Only 517MB available when UDF is used on DVD?

## SnEptUne

Hi,

I was trying to get packets writing working on my DVD.  So I follows the Gentoo Wiki.  Everythings goes smoothly, except after I formated the DVD+RW and created the UDF filesystem with the following command:

```

dvd+rw-format /dev/hda

mkudffs /dev/hda

```

After I mounted the UDF disk, df shows that the device only have 517MB.

```

/dev/pktcdvd/0        517M   42K  517M   1% /media/dvdrw

```

dvd+rw-mediainfo shows the following info.

```

# dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/hda

INQUIRY:                [BENQ    ][DVD DD DW1620   ][B7V9]

GET [CURRENT] CONFIGURATION:

 Mounted Media:         1Ah, DVD+RW

 Current Write Speed:   4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Write Speed #0:        4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Write Speed #1:        2.4x1385=3324KB/s

GET [CURRENT] PERFORMANCE:

 Write Performance:     4.0x1385=5540KB/s@[0 -> 264671]

 Speed Descriptor#0:    00/264671 R@3.5x1385=4787KB/s W@4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Speed Descriptor#1:    00/264671 R@3.5x1385=4787KB/s W@2.4x1385=3324KB/s

READ DVD STRUCTURE[#0h]:

 Media Book Type:       01h, DVD-ROM book [revision 1]

 Media ID:              SONY/S11

 Legacy lead-out at:    264672*2KB=542048256

READ DISC INFORMATION:

 Disc status:           complete

 Number of Sessions:    1

 State of Last Session: complete

 Number of Tracks:      1

 BG Format Status:      suspended

READ TRACK INFORMATION[#1]:

 Track State:           complete

 Track Start Address:   0*2KB

 Free Blocks:           0*2KB

 Track Size:            264672*2KB

FABRICATED TOC:

 Track#1  :             17@0

 Track#AA :             17@264672

 Multi-session Info:    #1@0

READ CAPACITY:          2295104*2048=4700372992

```

I even tried to forcefully reformat the disk again, and create the udf structure again by:

```
mkudffs --media-type=dvd /dev/hda

```

But it yields the same result.  Does anyone have any ideas what is going on?  Is it because UDF is not supported on DVD+RW?  Thanks.

----------

## Sachankara

 *SnEptUne wrote:*   

> Legacy lead-out at:    264672*2KB=542048256
> 
> READ CAPACITY:          2295104*2048=4700372992
> 
> 

 Have you tried copying something to the disc?

----------

## SnEptUne

Nope.  it was blank.  But I cannot mkudffs if I don't format it again.  However, I can burn 4GB of data if I am use K3B for regular DVD burning.  So I believe it is a problem with mkudffs.  How can I make mkudffs format my DVD properly?

----------

## Sachankara

 *SnEptUne wrote:*   

> Nope.  it was blank.  But I cannot mkudffs if I don't format it again.  However, I can burn 4GB of data if I am use K3B for regular DVD burning.  So I believe it is a problem with mkudffs.  How can I make mkudffs format my DVD properly?

 No I didn't mean like that. I meant that you should try to copy some files to the disc and see if you can fit some more than those ~500 MiB...

----------

## SnEptUne

 *Sachankara wrote:*   

> No I didn't mean like that. I meant that you should try to copy some files to the disc and see if you can fit some more than those ~500 MiB...

 

I tried.  I can't copy more than 517MB to the DVD.  However, the interesting thing is, after I copyed 1GB of data to the DVD via K3B (i.e. to regular way instead of just copying the file to the disk), the legancy lead-out becomes 1GB.  Then, if I do mkudffs /dev/hda again, I have 1GB of disk space.  Does that mean I have to copy 4GB of data to the DVD before I format it with mkudffs?

----------

## Cintra

I had something like that a long time ago, and I believe I fixed it by using

```
dvd+rw-format /dev/hdc -force
```

 followed by mkudffs..

Mvh

----------

## SnEptUne

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> I had something like that a long time ago, and I believe I fixed it by using
> 
> ```
> dvd+rw-format /dev/hdc -force
> ```
> ...

 

Tried it.  But my legacy lead-out is still at 1GB and the file system created with mkudffs afterward is still at 1GB.  Are you sure that command is what fixed the issue?

BTW, I think it is supicious that the command

```
dvd+rw-format /dev/hda -force
```

only takes 5 seconds to complete.

----------

## Cintra

Just tried -force and it took approx 40 seconds here, mkudffs went faster, and Kdiskfree shows 4.4GB available after mounting it.. if you have the possibility it might be an idea to test your dvd+rw media with some XP tool. Around the time of my problems, a number of my old media tested faulty..

Btw my mkudffs output is

```
mkudffs /dev/pktcdvd/dvdwri

start=0, blocks=16, type=RESERVED

start=16, blocks=3, type=VRS

start=19, blocks=237, type=USPACE

start=256, blocks=1, type=ANCHOR

start=257, blocks=16, type=PVDS

start=273, blocks=1, type=LVID

start=274, blocks=2294573, type=PSPACE

start=2294847, blocks=1, type=ANCHOR

start=2294848, blocks=239, type=USPACE

start=2295087, blocks=16, type=RVDS

start=2295103, blocks=1, type=ANCHOR

```

Mvh

----------

## SnEptUne

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> Just tried -force and it took approx 40 seconds here, mkudffs went faster, and Kdiskfree shows 4.4GB available after mounting it.. if you have the possibility it might be an idea to test your dvd+rw media with some XP tool. Around the time of my problems, a number of my old media tested faulty..
> 
> Btw my mkudffs output is
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I can run mkudffs fine, but my output is different from yours:

```

# mkudffs --media-type=dvd /dev/hda

start=0, blocks=16, type=RESERVED 

start=16, blocks=3, type=VRS 

start=19, blocks=237, type=USPACE 

start=256, blocks=1, type=ANCHOR 

start=257, blocks=16, type=PVDS 

start=273, blocks=1, type=LVID 

start=274, blocks=588077, type=PSPACE 

start=588351, blocks=1, type=ANCHOR 

start=588352, blocks=239, type=USPACE 

start=588591, blocks=16, type=RVDS 

start=588607, blocks=1, type=ANCHOR 

```

My DVD+RW disk is from Sony?  So far, all of them that I have formated will only have 517MB of space.  Are they unreliable?

On the other hand, are XP too software that that runs on Windows XP only?  Unfortunately, I don't have Windows XP.  I have Chinese Windows 95 though, but it is used on my Dad's Pentium PC already.  Is it possible to forcefully adjust the legacy lead-out?  I believe it is the lead-out problem.

----------

## Cintra

They sound like cdrw to me!

what does 

```
dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/hdx
```

 show?

I would expect Sony to be OK, tho' personally I stick with Verbatim..

Mvh

----------

## SnEptUne

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> They sound like cdrw to me!
> 
> what does 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Here's the output of dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/hda

```

# dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/hda

INQUIRY:                [BENQ    ][DVD DD DW1620   ][B7V9]

GET [CURRENT] CONFIGURATION:

 Mounted Media:         1Ah, DVD+RW

 Current Write Speed:   4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Write Speed #0:        4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Write Speed #1:        2.4x1385=3324KB/s

GET [CURRENT] PERFORMANCE:

 Write Performance:     4.0x1385=5540KB/s@[0 -> 588607]

 Speed Descriptor#0:    00/588607 R@3.5x1385=4787KB/s W@4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Speed Descriptor#1:    00/588607 R@3.5x1385=4787KB/s W@2.4x1385=3324KB/s

:-[ READ DVD STRUCTURE#0 failed with SK=2h/ASC=04h/ACQ=08h]: Resource temporarily unavailable

READ DISC INFORMATION:

 Disc status:           complete

 Number of Sessions:    1

 State of Last Session: complete

 Number of Tracks:      1

 BG Format Status:      suspended

READ TRACK INFORMATION[#1]:

 Track State:           complete

 Track Start Address:   0*2KB

 Free Blocks:           0*2KB

 Track Size:            588608*2KB

FABRICATED TOC:

 Track#1  :             17@0

 Track#AA :             17@588608

 Multi-session Info:    #1@0

READ CAPACITY:          2295104*2048=4700372992

```

----------

## Cintra

This is what I have with a brand new dvd+rw..

```
p4pe ~ # dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/hdc

INQUIRY:                [_NEC    ][DVD_RW ND-3520AW][1.UF]

GET [CURRENT] CONFIGURATION:

 Mounted Media:         1Ah, DVD+RW

 Media ID:              MKM/A02

 Current Write Speed:   6.1x1385=8467KB/s

 Write Speed #0:        6.1x1385=8467KB/s

 Write Speed #1:        5.1x1385=7056KB/s

 Write Speed #2:        4.1x1385=5645KB/s

 Write Speed #3:        3.1x1385=4234KB/s

 Write Speed #4:        2.0x1385=2822KB/s

 Write Speed #5:        1.0x1385=1411KB/s

GET [CURRENT] PERFORMANCE:

 Write Performance:     4.0x1385=5540KB/s@[0 -> 2295104]

 Speed Descriptor#0:    00/2295104 R@5.0x1385=6925KB/s W@4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Speed Descriptor#1:    00/2295104 R@5.0x1385=6925KB/s W@2.4x1385=3324KB/s

READ DISC INFORMATION:

 Disc status:           blank

 Number of Sessions:    1

 State of Last Session: empty

 Number of Tracks:      1

READ TRACK INFORMATION[#1]:

 Track State:           blank

 Track Start Address:   0*2KB

 Next Writable Address: 0*2KB

 Free Blocks:           2295104*2KB

 Track Size:            2295104*2KB

READ CAPACITY:          1*2048=2048

```

I would try a disk from another batch of dvd+rw, and if that doesn't help, it could be an idea to update your drive's firmware and try again. http://club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=99418&highlight=DW1620

Mvh

----------

## SnEptUne

I just tried it on my LiteON DVD Writer.  It can relocate the lead-out properly and the formated UDFFS under LiteON DVDWriter is 4GB.  So, I believe BENQ's DVD writer is buggy >_<.  And the BENQ DVD-Wrtier does not support Mt. Rainer.   I guess I will not buy from BENQ again until they fixed up their product.

BTW, I am already using the latest firmware on both DVD Writer.  Thanks a lot for the help.

----------

